# Toronto - LOOKING TO ADOPT



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi. My family and I are looking to adopt a young Golden that is looking for a home. We have previously rescued a Golden and she turned out to be an amazing companion. We lost her a few years ago due to usual complications that stem from an aging Golden. After a few years to get over her passing, we're looking to rescue another Golden.

While we'd prefer one that has already been housebroken, we're open to puppies as well. In general, probably a dog under the age of 4.

We live in Toronto but are willing to drive a couple hours in any direction to pick up our new friend.

Any and all posts from people knowing a young Golden that might be looking for a place to live are welcomed!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Goldens that need adoption in Ontario are hard to come by. You rarely see a Golden in a shelter here...

I'll ask my breeder if ya like. She has pups right now which isn't what you're lookin' for but sometimes she knows of young adults that need homes.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Both my boys are from Petfinder....it's true that there aren't a LOT of goldens, but if you keep an eye on the various groups and humane society websites you mind find one in need. Good luck!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

^^^ I couldn't find one lol. I looked for months then finally decided to just get a puppy instead.

Glad I did.. I love Tucker...hes my bestest bud <3


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Goldens that need adoption in Ontario are hard to come by. You rarely see a Golden in a shelter here...
> 
> I'll ask my breeder if ya like. She has pups right now which isn't what you're lookin' for but sometimes she knows of young adults that need homes.


Did Tucker's brother find a new home? It was Tucker's brother that needed a home a while back right?


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

I know they're hard to come by - that's why I thought I'd put out this somewhat more personal post.

I am okay with a puppy - I just would rather 'rescue' than buy if possible as there are generally lots of dogs who need a home. Admittedly, there are fewer goldens who need a home. I think the difference with this breed is that they are often up for adoption by word of mouth as opposed to via petfinder or a humane society.

So, in response to the previous offer - any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Also when you talk to the breeders ask if they have any adults they are looking to adopt out. Sometimes they do have them. Good luck with your search. To bad you dont live in the states because we have a ton of them in rescues around the country needing homes.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

If it comes down to you not being able to "rescue" a Golden due to none being available in your area you can check on Ambertru's website as it looks like they have an 18 month old male looking for a home. They are in Pembroke, ON - not sure how far from you that is.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Check with the rescues whose States border the US. I hope you find your perfect dog. The economy is so bad here, I'll bet you find a dog in need.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Did Tucker's brother find a new home? It was Tucker's brother that needed a home a while back right?


Yeah it was Tucker's lil brother needing a home. I think the family ended up just keeping him and put their kids on allergy medicines.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a girl who needs a home... tho she's 11.

http://www.golden-rescue.net/main/archives/category/adoption/gta


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Here!! This is in my city if you're willing to travel an hour or so.

http://peterborough.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-give-or-donate-Looking-fo-a-good-home-W0QQAdIdZ89251783

Um... just to be clear, no, it's not my 2 year old Tucker..... just a coincidence!


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

This Tucker sounds perfect! I sent them an email - hoping for the best!


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

By the way - thanks for all of the help, everyone.

Any links or leads are much appreciated!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's some pet finder adds...

http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea....Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=buffalo,+ny


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

This one sounds perfect... If you don't mind a mix.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12430082


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

BobLoblaw said:


> This Tucker sounds perfect! I sent them an email - hoping for the best!


Good luck!!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

The Canadian Golden Rescue is located in Markham. The website is http://www.golden-rescue.net/main/archives/category/adoption


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> This one sounds perfect... If you don't mind a mix.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12430082



I was just looking at that one thinking if the hubby would let me have a 3rd dog.. lol


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

dogluver04 said:


> I was just looking at that one thinking if the hubby would let me have a 3rd dog.. lol


I hear ya!! I was thinking the same thing lol!! Hubby just said if I find new home for the cat and bunnies we can talk lmbo!!!! (and perhaps allow for a larger reef tank


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been sending out emails to anyone with an ad up and I'm not getting much in the way of responses so far. By which I mean - no responses.

Any ideas as to how long I may have to wait?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Getting into the holiday season, sometimes people are busy-busy!

I would give it a week, if they haven't responded, move on to another ad perhaps.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.golden-rescue.net/
This rescue works in the Ontario area. They can help you.
You can also try to post on craigslist or kijiji that you are looking for a golden.
Good Luck!


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Jen said:


> http://www.golden-rescue.net/
> This rescue works in the Ontario area. They can help you.
> You can also try to post on craigslist or kijiji that you are looking for a golden.
> Good Luck!


Thanks. Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it) that site doesn't get many updates. It hasn't changed in at least a month...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rescues are pretty busy. At least in the states. Don't get discouraged. Most of the time the rescue is run by volunteers and they have big hearts and do this along with their day jobs and caring for families. I hope you hear from someone soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bob*

Bob:

I wouldn't just email the rescues *but call them too.*

Check Out Loyal Rescue in Canada.
http://www.loyalrescue.com/dog_adoption.php

Also, check out other rescues in Canada like Toronto Animal Services-I know they take lots of dogs from other states and Golden Rets., too! Here's Link To Toronto Animal services-don't see a Golden there right now but keep checking.
http://www.petharbor.com/search.asp...TRNT1','TRNT','TRNT2','TRNT3','TRNT4','TRNT5'

Also, there is a rescue called Precious Paws or something like that in Canada.

Bob, I don't know if you would consider being a foster family for a Guide Dog-There are usually lots of Labs and Golden Rets. in these programs, but I found this link:
http://www.dogguides.com/programs/programs03.htm


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

You could also try www.grcc.net. This is the Golden Retriever Club of Canada. They have a breeders list with websites. Sometimes breeders have an older pup they have held back for evaluation or a re-home situation. Try contacting the breeders listed. If they don't have one, they may know another breeder who does.
Good luck with you search for your special golden.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

BobLoblaw said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it) that site doesn't get many updates. It hasn't changed in at least a month...


 
They don't post all the goldens they get on the website. Only the ones that are "special cases"(fears, older, no kids,) that need more viewing to get that certain someone. 
Most of the adoptions that go on, happen behind the scenes. Give them a try


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Bob:
> Bob, I don't know if you would consider being a foster family for a Guide Dog-There are usually lots of Labs and Golden Rets. in these programs, but I found this link:
> http://www.dogguides.com/programs/programs03.htm


 
I actually have previously fostered a puppy who graduated and successfully became a seeing-eye dog. They are a great organization. I'm looking for something a little more long-term now though.

I will probably try calling - as suggested...


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I suggest also putting your name in with some reputable breeders. I did not want a puppy but wanted a mature adult Golden. I went to the breeder my brother got his Golden pup from and told her this. She said that occasionally she has a dog who does not mature into show quality or breeding quality (there's nothing wrong with them it could be as simple as an incorrect bite). I was told there would be a dog for me if I didn't mind waiting for a bit. It took 6 months for me to get Pippa but she was worth waiting for. She's a Canadian Champion and was retired from breeding after one litter and then came to her forever home with us at just over 2 years old. 

Also, this past summer our breeder had a mature Golden returned to her because the owner became quite ill and was hospitalized in a long term care facility. She has found an amazing home for that dog but things like this do happen and dogs get returned to the breeders. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

no luck yet.

Anyone hear of anything by chance?


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Came really close to getting an 8 month old nearby but the person ended up passing her off to family.

Still looking


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't give up...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I think you have to be aware that breeders may have older dogs available but they certainly may not be rescues and most often are not free...they may have some small fault that discounts them from a breeding program, but as often is the case, they may have all clearances in place, are housetrained, vaccinated, spayed/neutered prior to finding their forever homes.


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

Ok, there's no picture but look:
Her name is Jessie and she is 1 year old.
She is on page 8.

I found that on the human society website
*The Toronto Humane Society* 
11 River Street, 
Toronto, Ontario, M5A 4C2 
Phone: 416.392.2273 
Fax: 416-392-9978
http://torontohumanesociety.com/adopt/petharbor_dogs.asp

http://www.petharbor.com/results.as...t='TRHS','TRHS1'&atype=&where=type_dog&PAGE=8


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bob*

Bob:

Can you adopt from Wisconsin. I'm awful at geography but isn't Canada not that far from Wisconsin?

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

Found 2 more not too far from you:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12574282 (3/4 years, Aurora, ON)
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12570706 (8 months, Niagara on the lake, Ontario).

Hope you can find one soon.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-give-or-donate-Beautiful-golden-retriever-W0QQAdIdZ91494068

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to-give-or-donate-10-months-old-Golden-Retriver-W0QQAdIdZ91038281


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Keep looking, look everywhere, your golden is out there waiting for you!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Very good finds, thanks everyone for trying to help.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm following up on a lot of those leads - although somewhat unsuccessfully so far. I love the help though - there are so many sites to search and it's tough to keep up with all of them.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll keep looking for you  If I find one here I'll just keep him/her at my house if you like haha.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My breeder might be retiring one of her girls (Tucker's mommy!!! <3). She's 7, so not sure if thats too old for you or not. But if you give me your info my breeder says she'll keep an eye out for other Goldies.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

*Here's one you might be interested in.... He looks like a nice boy & I pulled this up Dec 15/08. Good Luck .... did you tell Santa what you wanted for Christmas?*



*Golden Rescue Adoption Alert - Ben #1090*

*Ben #1090* - 2 1/2 yr old Benny needs someone to love. Goofy, playful and very affectionate with people. Due to a dog attack when constrained as a puppy, he is defensive with alpha dogs. He needs a home where he will be safe from other canine challenges, either as an only dog or with a quiet companion. He must always be walked on leash for his protection. He has a huge heart for a little guy.
If you would like more information about Ben, please call our hot line at 416-657-2445 or toll free at 1-866-712-8444 and one of our volunteers will be happy to return your call.
Please note, we do not post all of our available Goldens on our website, if you would like to be considered for Ben or any other Golden Retriever we have in our program please be sure to fill out our online adoption application.
Tags: 1090, ben


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

He looks like a gorgeous pup, but the Golden Rescue agency was in contact with us recently and they didn't mention him - I'm not sure why?
I'll give them a call and check in about him. Have a couple other leads on the go right now... hoping for the best!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

BobLoblaw said:


> He looks like a gorgeous pup, but the Golden Rescue agency was in contact with us recently and they didn't mention him - I'm not sure why?
> I'll give them a call and check in about him. Have a couple other leads on the go right now... hoping for the best!


Remember that the organization is run by volunteers and sometimes that can lead to organized unorganization!:doh: I'd give them another call just to touch base & let them know that you really are interested. Yes, he does look like a beautiful boy!


----------



## cirrus (May 21, 2008)

*3 year old in Stratford*

If you're still looking, theres a 3 year old male available in Stratford.

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-pets-d...R-OLD-GOLDEN-RETRIEVER-MALE-W0QQAdIdZ95470285


----------



## raptorman (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm in the Maritimes and I too wanted to adopt a golden. I found that there are none on the rescue site(which is good) So I put an ad on kijji saying I would like to adopt a golden that was in need of a good home and we did find a lovely dog. Since adopting Keiko, from a nice family that were just too busy for her I have had at least 5 more responses asking if I could adopt their goldens as well. ( i even got another adopted)I think you would be hapily surprised by the response you would receive. Be patient, but most of these dogs are wonderful but the owneres just find themselves too busy or perhaps they're moving. BUT they are taking the time to find their dogs a good new home which should count for something. Please try it, rescue here is almost impossiable, it breaks my heart when I see all those beautiful goldens throughout the states but they are not availble to us.(tried that too) PLease let us know how you make out!:wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bob*

Bob:

Gwen is right. Call that rescue again and ask about Ben.
Also, please looks at Raptorman's post.


----------



## raptorman (Apr 17, 2008)

JUst another note on adoption, when people are trying to rehome their goldens it really makes me wonder how great their intentions are when they ask $$$ for them. Do they just need the money, or is the dog really their first concern.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It depends on how much they are asking. It's preferable to ask for some sort of payment to help weed out those who just want a free dog, as those people are more likely to treat it as just a free dog. But someone who is asking hundreds of dollars is, IMO, out to make money rather than simply find the dog a good home.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's help.

My family was fortunate enough to find a boy over the Christmas holidays. (Sorry I didn't post sooner)

Tucker is 2 years old and a reddish colour. He is an absolutely stunning dog and has a great personality. I'll post a picture as soon as I have one.

Thanks again for everyone's help and suggestions. I hope that others will be able to use this thread in their future searches!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new boy.


----------

